# Remington 770 trigger



## poolman67 (Aug 28, 2009)

I sure this has been asked before, but does anyone know if and how to adjust the trigger on the 770.  Thanks in advance


----------



## germag (Aug 28, 2009)

It should be just like adjusting a 700 trigger:

http://www.snipercountry.com/Articles/RemingtonTriggers.asp


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 28, 2009)

Google it.


----------

